# Beste Netzteil "der Welt" 500W-550W?



## Affliction (16. März 2013)

Hallo, ich suche das leiseste, effizienteste (fett geschrieben) Netzteil was mit Management ist und hohe Kabellängen (big Tower) bietet. Laut der letzten PCGH "150" wäre das ja das Super flower green...!
Hat da jemand eine andere Meinung, oder gar ein besseren Stromversorger im Sinn?


----------



## facehugger (16. März 2013)

*AW: Beste Netzteil "der Welt" 500W-550W ?!?*

Diese sind gut:


Enermax Platimax 500W ATX 2.3 (EPM500AWT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sea Sonic X-Series X-560 560W ATX 2.3 (SS-560KM) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
und allesamt empfehlenswert. Kannst ne Münze werfen...

Gruß


----------



## xpSyk (16. März 2013)

*AW: Beste Netzteil "der Welt" 500W-550W ?!?*

Ich würde be Quiet sagen


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2013)

*AW: Beste Netzteil "der Welt" 500W-550W ?!?*

Das leisteste und perfekteste in diesem Bereich ist das BeQuiet Dark Power P10.
Ich hatte sie alle schon in den Griffeln gehabt  und das Dark Power war einfach das beste.
Keinerlei Elektronikgeräusche, Der Lüfter ist auch unter maximaler Last nur bei 500rpm, die Kabellänge stimmt, die Stecker sind erste Klasse.
Einziger Kritikpunkt: Das Lüftergitter ist etwas weich und lässt sich relativ leicht eindrücken.


----------



## Affliction (16. März 2013)

Bequit hat meist zu kurze kabel


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2013)

*AW: Beste Netzteil "der Welt" 500W-550W ?!?*

Nicht das Dark Power.


----------



## blautemple (16. März 2013)

*AW: Beste Netzteil "der Welt" 500W-550W ?!?*

Das Dark Power hat doch keine kurzen Kabel. Wie kommst du denn darauf ?


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2013)

Das weiß ich nicht. Das Dark Power hat mit die längsten Kabel. Gerade das 8 Pin Kabel ist relativ lang was ja sinnvoll ist da das Netzteil unten verbaut wird und der Anschluss dafür oben ist.
Abgesehen von Big Towern ist das Kabel lang genug sodass du es hinter den Mainboardtray legen und problemlos oben anschließen kannst.


----------



## Affliction (16. März 2013)

Abgesehn?! I hab doch ein cig?!


----------



## Affliction (16. März 2013)

Big

☺


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2013)

Du hast was?


----------



## Affliction (16. März 2013)

Big tower


----------



## Affliction (16. März 2013)

Du schriebst: abgesehn von big towern...


----------



## blautemple (16. März 2013)

Vermeide bitte Doppelposts.
Was hast du denn für ein Gehäuse ?


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2013)

4303 schrieb:


> Du schriebst: abgesehn von big towern...


 
Ja weil es kein Netzteil gibt dass du in einen Big Tower einbauen kannst und dabei die Kabel so verlegen kannst dass du sie nicht siehst.
Du wirst für den 8 Pin immer eine Verlängerung brauchen. Das ist einfach so. 
Ich weiß aber nicht wieso das so ein Problem ist? 
Jeder Big Tower User weiß das und kauft eine entsprechende Verlängerung mit.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. März 2013)

Netzteile mit Leistung ab 500W, Kühlung: passiv, Anzahl PCIe 8-pin: 2x, 80 PLUS: 80 PLUS Platinum Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Legacyy (16. März 2013)

Du empfiehlst nicht ernsthaft ein Super Flower Netzteil, oder?


----------



## blautemple (16. März 2013)

Es geht ihm wohl eher um das Seasonic, hoffe ich


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. März 2013)

Nein, Super Flower *und Sea Sonic*


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2013)

Es geht wohl eher um passive Netzteile.
Aber wer einen Big Tower hat wird eine oder zwei Grafikkarten drin haben und der braucht dann kein passives Netzteil weil leise ist es sowieso nicht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. März 2013)

Für mich sind Netzteile die passive gekühlt werden einfach die Speerspitze und wenn man sieht das Sea Sonic auch noch 7Jahre Garantie darauf gibt um so mehr.
Weiß gar nicht was ihr gegen das Super Flower habt. Wenn man die Tests so im Netz liest ist das ein gutes Netzteil und auch gut Verarbeitet nicht wie die 20€ Teile zum davon laufen.
Würde aber auch allein wegen der Garantie natürlich zu Sea Sonic greifen.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2013)

Super Flower hat kein OCP was ein K.O. Kriterium ist. Dann nur 2 Jahre Garantie.
Egal wie gut die Technik ist. Sowas geht einfach nicht. Punkt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. März 2013)

Ok. Das wusste ich nicht. Also vergess Super Flower und nehm Sea Sonic ist so oder so geiler


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (16. März 2013)

Naja, passive Netzteile sind für mich eigentlich ziemlich hinfällig. Wieso soll ich komplett auf einen Luftstrom verzichten und mich komplett vom Gehäusestrom abhängig machen, wenn ein Netzteil mit geringer Lüftergeschwindigkeit (Querverweis auf das P10...) genauso leise ist und den Risikofaktor Wärmetransport nicht mitbringt?
Mal im Ernst, ich hab letztens einem Freund einen Rechner mit ner Gigabyte GTX 660 Ti (Windforce), einem Enermax ETS-T40-TB und einem Straight Power E9 480 zusammengestellt und selbst unter Last _hört man den einfach nicht_. Mittlerweile lassen sich fast komplett lautlose Rechner nicht mehr nur mit passiven Bauteilen realisieren, vor allem, da auch die Kepler/Southern Islands so effizient sind, dass die auch mit moderaten Kühlkonzepten leise und effektiv zu kühlen sind. Wozu wollte ich also auf passive Bauteile setzen?
Edit:


Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ok. Das wusste ich nicht. Also vergess Super Flower und nehm Sea Sonic ist so oder so geiler


 Amen 
Sind die Super Flower nicht sogar nur Single Rails und müssen auf SCP verzichten?
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. März 2013)

SeaSonic hat auch Single Rail
Klar kann man auch sehr leise PCs ohne passive Kühlung verwirklichen.
Hab ja auch nie gesagt das er nur damit leise ist.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (16. März 2013)

Mhm okay, ist mir neu^^
Danke für die Info


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2013)

Mit Single Rail Netzteilen kannst du super schweißen. 
Einige schweißen auch von alleine was zusammen was dann weniger schön ist.


----------



## poiu (16. März 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Diese sind gut:
> 
> 
> Sea Sonic X-Series X-560 560W ATX 2.3 (SS-560KM) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> ...



Das X560 ist noch kaum zu bekommen, da auch EOL  

Alternativen X Series 650W  oder Fanless Platin Serie mit 460 oder 520W



Threshold schrieb:


> Du wirst für den 8 Pin immer eine Verlängerung brauchen. Das ist einfach so.
> Ich weiß aber nicht wieso das so ein Problem ist? .



och gibt es Cougar GX

Zitat Jonny -> JonnyGURU - Cougar GX G800 800W



> Nobody warned me about the CPU power cable on this thing, and it tried to strangle me once I took the cable tie off. Well no, not really. But just look at it... it comes out of the unit, wraps around Jupiter, comes back down to earth,



Das GX600 wäre hier eine alternative, kein schlechtes NT etwas lauter als P10 trotzdem gut


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> och gibt es Cougar GX
> 
> Zitat Jonny -> JonnyGURU - Cougar GX G800 800W


 
Nützt dir aber nichts wenn nur noch der 4 Pin beim Steckplatz ankommt.


----------



## Affliction (17. März 2013)

Ich hab das super flower green... nur vorgeschlagen weil es in der aktuellen PCGH sehr gut abgeschnitten hat. Mir ist halt die effiziens sehr wichtig. Und das ist halt auch sehr leise da der lüfter immer bei einer drehzahl bleibt. Auch unter last


----------



## Affliction (17. März 2013)

blautemple schrieb:


> Vermeide bitte Doppelposts.
> Was hast du denn für ein Gehäuse ?



Bitfenix colossus green.


----------



## Affliction (17. März 2013)

blautemple schrieb:


> Vermeide bitte Doppelposts.
> Was hast du denn für ein Gehäuse ?



Bitfenix colossus


----------



## Legacyy (17. März 2013)

4303 schrieb:


> Ich hab das super flower green... nur vorgeschlagen weil es in der aktuellen PCGH sehr gut abgeschnitten hat. Mir ist halt die effiziens sehr wichtig. Und das ist halt auch sehr leise da der lüfter immer bei einer drehzahl bleibt. Auch unter last


 Ach herrje  NIE auf pcgh bei den Netzteilempfehlungen hören, die liegen da immer ziemlich daneben.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

PCGH bemängelt das Fehlen von OCP empfielt es aber als Spartipp. Irgendwie unlogisch.


----------



## Affliction (17. März 2013)

Wozu brauch i ocp


----------



## Legacyy (17. März 2013)

Das brauchst du damit dein PC nicht kaputt geht*.
*


> *OCP*
> Die OCP gehört zu den Schutzfunktionen eines Netzteils. OCP  bedeutet Over Current Protection, also Überstromschutz. Zieht eine  Spannungsschiene bei einem Netzteil mehr Strom, als es die  Netzteil-Spezifikationen erlauben, so greift die OCP ein und schaltet  das Netzteil ab.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

4303 schrieb:


> Wozu brauch i ocp


 
Damit der Rechner nicht aufbrennt.


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2013)

4303 schrieb:


> Wozu brauch i ocp


 
Das wirst du dann schon merken


----------



## Affliction (17. März 2013)

Aha nagut. Und welches NT hat die gleiche, oder bessere ausbeute?


----------



## Legacyy (17. März 2013)

Die gleiche, schlechte, qualität findest du bei vielen Herstellern 

Gut sind diese hier


facehugger schrieb:


> Diese sind gut:
> 
> 
> Enermax  Platimax 500W ATX 2.3 (EPM500AWT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals  Deutschland
> ...


----------



## Affliction (17. März 2013)

Gut die werd i mir mal genauer anschauen


Was meist wo die am günstigsten sind? 
Mindfactory? KmComputer?


----------



## Legacyy (17. März 2013)

Hmmm... gute Frage.....

Vlr mal auf die Links klicken und Preise angucken?


----------



## Affliction (17. März 2013)

Ah. I lese und schreib vom app

Da hab i das nich gleich gesehn

Danke an alle. 
Mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2013)

4303 schrieb:


> Wozu brauch i ocp


 
dafür...



Threshold schrieb:


> Super Flower hat kein OCP was ein K.O. Kriterium ist. Dann nur 2 Jahre Garantie.
> Egal wie gut die Technik ist. Sowas geht einfach nicht. Punkt.


Aber 'nen Shunt und 'ne Schaltung, die ausschaut, als ob das OCP sein könnte.

Kurzum:
Da könnte durchaus OCP vorhanden sein. Nur war SF nicht in der Lage, das auch dazu zu schreiben, warum auch immer...
Auch die Dokumentation ist einfach fürn Eimer...
Und auch der Lüfter ist eher Mist als brauchbar...

Durchaus ein halbwegs interessantes Produkt, das durchaus auch hätte gut werden können, wenn der Hersteller nicht so viele Dinge so massiv verkackt hätte...


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber 'nen Shunt und 'ne Schaltung, die ausschaut, als ob das OCP sein könnte.


 
Hast du denn irgendwann mal die Gelegenheit das näher zu betrachten?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du denn irgendwann mal die Gelegenheit das näher zu betrachten?


Naja, ist halt die Frage, wie man das jetzt bei 'nem Single Rail überprüfen kann. Denn es ist die Frage, ob jetzt OCP oder OPP auslöst...

Ich habe aber mal 'nen Kurzschlusstest gemacht und da knallt das SilentMaxx deutlich weniger als die Enermax (von denen lich leider kaum mehr was halte, nach dem SCP Test)...
Hier ein Thread im Jonnyguru Forum.

Der Punkt ist: Es gibt 'nen Shunt. Es gibt 'ne Leitung von +12Vtrans und +12Vout in Richtung Protection Board. Und es gibt da 'ne Schaltung, die ausschaut, als obs 'ne Differential Voltage Schaltung sein könnte, mit der man auf den 'Aux In' pin vom Supervisior IC gehen könnte...

Ist halt nur die Frage, ob das auch so ist, wie ich denke, dass es ist. Oder obs nur ein besserer SCP Schutz ist.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2013)

Von welchen Enermax redest du?
Und Silentmaxx ist doch nicht 1=1 Superflower oder doch?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Von welchen Enermax redest du?


500W Platimax und 450W Triathlor.
Insbesondere beim Triathlor ist der OCP Trip point so hoch, dass mans besser gleich Single Rail gemacht hätte (40-45A)...




Threshold schrieb:


> Und Silentmaxx ist doch nicht 1=1 Superflower oder doch?


Doch
Verpackung ist anders, der Rest scheint ziemlich gleich zu sein. Auch das Manual scheint zum größten Teil von SF zu stammen...

BTW: habs Posting weiter oben noch mal editiert...


----------



## poiu (18. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Von welchen Enermax redest du?
> Und Silentmaxx ist doch nicht 1=1 Superflower oder doch?



selbst die Sticker sind gleich  einzig bei denn abnehmbaren kabeln gibt  gibt es bei den Steckern unterschide


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 500W Platimax und 450W Triathlor.
> Insbesondere beim Triathlor ist der OCP Trip point so hoch, dass mans besser gleich Single Rail gemacht hätte (40-45A)...



Das hört sich gar nicht gut an. 
Aber danke für die Infos. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Doch
> Verpackung ist anders, der Rest scheint ziemlich gleich zu sein. Auch das Manual scheint zum größten Teil von SF zu stammen...
> 
> BTW: habs Posting weiter oben noch mal editiert...



Alles Klar.  Lese ich mir später mal durch und das ist schon hart wenn das so exakt baugleich ist. 



poiu schrieb:


> selbst die Sticker sind gleich  einzig bei denn abnehmbaren kabeln gibt  gibt es bei den Steckern unterschide



Das ist schon fast kriminell. 
Apple würde jetzt klagen wenn sie Netzteile produzieren würden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. März 2013)

Naja, es ist ja nicht so, dass Silentmaxx sie herstellt und Super Flower kopiert. Es ist eher so, dass Super Flower die Netzteile für die herstellt 

Wenn Silentmaxx dann alles von Super Flower übernimmt, ist das deren Problem, nicht das von SF. Denn man kann grundsätzlich dem Hersteller sagen: tu dies und jenes, Manual tun wir selbst, druckts mal für uns...

Aber ja, von den Enermax Geräten war ich seehr enttäuscht...
Hab da echt wesentlich mehr von erwartet...


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2013)

Also ich hätte zumindest erwartet dass Silentmaxx etwas mehr Individualität haben will.
Wenn sie so baugleich sind wieso dann das Silentmaxx kaufen und nicht das Super Flower? Lieber Original als Fälschung. 

Ja Enermax scheint hinter her zu hinken. 
Morgen habe ich ein Triathlor in der Hand. Ich werde es mal kurz testen wie es ist.


----------



## poiu (18. März 2013)

Das Passive gibt es ja auch 1zu1 von Chieftec


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Das Passive gibt es ja auch 1zu1 von Chieftec


 
Mach mich jetzt nicht fertig, 
Bei passiven Netzteilen hapert es bei mir da mit passive einfach nicht interessieren.


----------

